
Ask HN: Best VPN Service in 2019-20? - cmstoken
Given the recent news about PIA: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21679682<p>What are your recommendations for the best VPN services and their pros&#x2F;cons?
======
aphextron
None. Don't ever use any commercial VPN service for any reason, ever.
Especially if you have even the slightest bit of tech savvy. They are
completely untrustworthy, and will sell you down the river at their own
convenience every time. These services are one of the largest sources of
malware, stolen account credentials, and credit cards on the internet.

Run your own IPSEC VPN on a $5 VPS instance using Streisand
[[https://github.com/StreisandEffect/streisand](https://github.com/StreisandEffect/streisand)]
or Algo
[[https://github.com/trailofbits/algo](https://github.com/trailofbits/algo)].
It takes 10 minutes of setup.

------
diehunde
I used protonVPN during 2019 and it's been really good. I'll be renewing this
next year for sure.

~~~
probinso
Not owned by proton

------
billconan
I run my own wireguard server. took me 1 hour to setup everything.

